# [EVDL] Electric Messerschmitt project



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3D7&t=3D8393So far this=
is the =

only Messerschmitt I've found to be electric and it's still a project as fa=
r as =

I know. Anyone know of a running example? Lawrence Rhodes.......

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

